# 'Service Now' message (consolidated discussions)



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

*Service Now Message Question*

I have 2000 miles on my Phaeton V8 I notice in the display "service now" does anyone know what this means? I can not find anything in the owners manual.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service Now Message Question (kippvisual)*

Wow, that's a new one on me. I know that the Phaetons sold in Europe have a flexible service interval (rather than scheduled service), but even then, 2,000 miles is a bit early for anything.
Does it display any other messages explaining what it wants serviced? For example, references to suspension, emissions, ABS, etc? Do any annunciator lights on the face of the speedometer or tachometer (that are not green in colour) remain on after you start the car?
I think the only way to find out what the car is complaining about is to take it to a VW dealer and have them do a complete self-diagnostic scan, using the VAS 5051 or 5052 scan tool. It takes about 30 minutes (gross time, including bringing the car inside, etc.) to do this.
Here are some related threads that might be of interest:
VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool
North American Phaeton Service Schedule
Michael

*Example of a 'Service Due' Message*


----------



## Phaeton Phan (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Service Now Message Question (kippvisual)*

Ours did the same thing at about 3500 miles and I thought it must have been an unexpected flexible maintenance scedule, but the dealer said know and merely reset the warning. We had no issues or problems then, I just waited to do the oil change at 5K as required.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service Now Message Question (Phaeton Phan)*

Phan:
It is not a flexible maintenance reminder, that is for sure. All North American Phaetons are shipped with the vehicle production code *QG2* (this can be found on the build sticker, either in the owner manual or in the spare tire well), and QG2 means "No possibility of activating service interval prolongation".
It is possible that we might get scheduled (hard times) maintenance reminders, in accordance with the service schedule published in the owner manual (copy below), but there is no way we can get flexible maintenance intervals, as the that function cannot be activated on our vehicles.
Michael
*North American Phaeton Fixed Interval ('Hard Time') Maintenance Schedule*


----------



## kippvisual (Oct 24, 2004)

On Monday I have an appointment with the dealer. No annunciator lights show up just the me message.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Service Now Message Question (PanEuropean)*

Not exactly what my dealer told me. I started seeing the "Service Now" message at 2400 miles. My dealer (Autobarn of Evanston, IL) told me to have them look at it. They came, picked it up, and gave me a Toureg V8 loaner. 
The service manager told me that the car was telling me it needed an oil change (covered under the service plan), and that the message came up based upon mileage or time. While I've only had the car since October, it's a 2004 model, and may have been sitting on the dealer's lot for a while. 
My wife's BMW has a indicator which says how many miles to the next service (apparently based on gas used). But even if the indicator doesn't say you're due, you still should get the (synthetic) oil changed at least once a year. My BMW dealer covered the cost of a 1st birthday oil change under their service plan, even though normally their plan goes by the indicator in the car (which said she had a few 1000 miles to go).
Maybe the Phaeton's sensor is set to require a change of the (mineral) oil every 6 months, even if the mileage hasn't hit the target in the owner's manual. BTW, that would make it more sophisticated that the one BMW uses.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service Now Message Question (bobschneider)*

Bob:
That's interesting information, thanks a lot for posting it. Perhaps you could ask your dealer to check and see if your Phaeton has the production code *QG2* (Fixed Service Interval with Oil Level Sensor) embodied. If so, then your dealer has identified a capability of our cars that none of us were aware of before.
At the same time, you might want to ask the parts specialist at your dealership to check the EKTA computer and find out what the build date of your car was. It is possible that your car noted that one year had passed since the car was built in Dresden - that being the maximum time interval allowed between oil changes, regardless of distance traveled - and thus popped up the "change the oil" message.
My Phaeton was built September 29, 2003, and I took delivery in the middle of October, 2004, so I guess the message for my car must have come up during the PDI process, and the staff at my dealership did the oil change before delivering the car to me.
Michael


----------



## mkla2000 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Service Now Message Question (PanEuropean)*

when I purchased my car, the dealer told me that the service interval should be every 5,000 miles, but the chart that you posted seems to indicated that after the first 5,000, the service interval should be yearly or every 10,000 miles.... hmmm..
I have around 7,600 on my car, but I just recently started to notice that when I first turn on the engine, a brief message appears on the center display saying something like "Next Maintenance in xxxx miles" (this morning, it said 1800 - which would put the next service at around 9400 miles).


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Service now!*

I'm a little over 8500 miles and the mfi says service now every time we start the car. Up until a few miles ago it was reading sevice in 1800 miles and slowly counting down, which seamed pretty accurate for the 10,000 mile. When the cold weather hit and the service now popped up!
I guess I will have my wife call and make an appt (it's her car!). I don't want to get to far ahead tho. I don't want to do the 20,000 at 17,000 etc., etc!


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Service now! (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_I'm a little over 8500 miles and the mfi says service now every time we start the car. Up until a few miles ago it was reading sevice in 1800 miles and slowly counting down, which seamed pretty accurate for the 10,000 mile. When the cold weather hit and the service now popped up!
I guess I will have my wife call and make an appt (it's her car!). I don't want to get to far ahead tho. I don't want to do the 20,000 at 17,000 etc., etc!









First Service is due at 5k. Second service is due at 10K, Third service and beyond is every 10K thereafter.
Get it in now!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Service now! (rmg2)*

That's the funny thing. We already did the 5000 mile, but the mfi never read anything for that. I wonder if the dealer needed to reset something at that service and forgot?
Glen


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Service now! (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_That's the funny thing. We already did the 5000 mile, but the mfi never read anything for that. I wonder if the dealer needed to reset something at that service and forgot?
Glen

Dealer should have reset the computer. Or, you have a malfunctioning computer. Probably the former. I'd have them reset then just go in at 10k.
I took my car in for the 15K service. The dealer performed the service then when I came to pick up the Phaeton informed me that there was no 15K service. They comped me but I did offer to pay. They refused.
I just assumed that the services were scheduled every 5K as I had only looked at the first few pages of the service book.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Service now! (rmg2)*

What if you want to perform your own oil changes? Would this cause a warranty issue? I'm taking mine in, but I just wondered what are the VW issues if someone were to do his own routine service?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service now! (WISVW)*

This topic came up once before.
The North American Phaetons use a 'hard time' service interval (fixed service interval), rather than relying on analysis of temperature and engine load cycles for 'on condition' oil changes, as the European Phaetons do.
The 'hard times' for the North American Phaetons are set to certain mileage interval (can't remember what it is, and don't have my owner manual with me), *OR* one calendar year, whichever comes first.
My guess is that your Phaeton was built exactly one year ago, and now the calendar time limit is up, so the car wants an oil change. There's no great urgency to do it, you don't have to mess up your own personal schedule to attend to the warning. Plus - the oil change is free, all that kind of stuff is included in the purchase price of the car.
My dealer change the oil as part of the PDI process on my car, he knew the calender time warning would appear soon after I picked up the car, so he just did the work as part of the pre-delivery (or, 'perfect delivery', as VW likes to call it) process.
When the oil is changed, the technician resets the car, and it will then watch for the calender time or mileage interval to come up again. But, if you prefer to get the car back on the 'book schedule', just bring it in for another oil change when it is due according to the mileage intervals published in the owner manual.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service now! (PanEuropean)*

PS: If you want to confirm this, phone the parts manager at your VW dealer, and give him or her the VIN of your Phaeton. The parts person will enter this into the EKTA computer, which will then show the exact date that your Phaeton was first filled with oil in Dresden (meaning, the build date of your car).
Michael


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Service now! (PanEuropean)*

Thanks, Michael
We made an appt for next week to take care of a few other things anyway. I 'll run your info by the service manager (assuming he dosen't know).
I have a few tim pieces getting replaced that were worn prematurely, and I want to find out whats up with my rear headrests!
Glen


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Service now! (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
My understanding is that the service lights work both as "hard time" and temp & engine load and oil condition.
Which ever comes first (milage or lights) is when you take the car in.
That could explain why when it turned cold the lights came on. Probably the oil viscosity was not where it should be for the colder temp and therefore the light came on for service.
The BMW system works this way, at least back in the late 80's and early 90's when I worked for them.
The system is not full proof and has a wide margin to work in. It is just a friendly reminder.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service now! (rmg2)*

Hi Rick:
Would be nice if it did work like that, but it's an either/or choice - the car gets programmed for either hard times (miles and months), or on condition (thermal cycles and engine loads). The North American cars get the former, the European ones the latter. The only 'deductive' warning we get concerning oil is if the quantity is low. All Phaetons have an oil quantity monitoring system, if for some reason the car is low on oil, a message will appear on the MFI indicating that the oil level needs to be checked.
North American buyers get 4 years of scheduled service included free, I don't think the European buyers get that. Plus, I think VW of NA wants to be able to keep a close eye on the cars to catch any little problems that might be building, before they turn into big problems - hence their desire to have the car brought back to the dealer once a year for a thorough going-over, at the same time as the complimentary oil change.
The European owners get free wheel changes twice a year (from summer to winter tires), and everyone in Europe - north of the Alps or Pyrenees, anyway - runs winter tires, so that looks after the routine checkups for the European cars.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:09 PM 12-30-2004_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service now! (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_What if you want to perform your own oil changes? Would this cause a warranty issue? 

I doubt it would cause a warranty issue, but considering how defensive your dealer has been (not turning off your seat belt chime, etc.), they might get a little miffed about it.
Just come on up to Toronto, and I'll introduce you to my dealer. Heck, when I told them I was planning on putting the start button in, they offered me a service bay to work in, and full use of all their tools. If you just want to change the oil, I am sure they will offer you a freshly pressed set of overalls, and a cup of coffee... plus, of course, the oil that you will need.
I do know that the W12 needs a special type of oil, as do all the new VW turbodiesel engines in the 2004 and 2005 Golfs and Jettas. So do read the owner manual specifications for the oil very carefully before you go out and purchase the stuff. It is probable that the V8 also needs the new specification special oil as well. It is quite expensive, about 2 or 3 times the cost of normal oil.
Michael


----------



## diesel king (Jan 7, 2004)

*Service Now amber*

My Phaeton V8 is at 5600 trouble free miles. Today, in four degree weather, the amber "service now" light came on. Is this light just to remind me that te 5,000 mile oil change is due???? (Oil was changed at 4,800... by VW.....but the damn BMW techs regularly forgot to reset service intervals on computer on my M3 and my gut tells me VW did the same.)
Any opinions?


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Service Now amber (diesel king)*

My guess is your assumption is correct. Had to have them do reset mine too. Right after service complete. 
Mine only came on at start-up then disappeared.


_Modified by jmdpjd1 at 5:27 PM 1-3-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service Now amber (diesel king)*

Hi Chris:
I think your guess is correct also. The service interval reminder on the North American Phaetons is based on two things: distance traveled and elapsed time. It is possible that your service technician reset the distance traveled so that the distance reminder will be correct next time, but perhaps forgot to reset the calender time reminder - and your car just celebrated it's first birthday since rolling out of the plant in Dresden.
Just a guess.
Michael


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Service Now amber (PanEuropean)*

Is this a message in the MFI or an icon in one of the clusters?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service Now amber (aircooled)*

Both. The MFI in the Phaeton is actually a TFT type screen, exactly the same as a laptop computer. When the car wants to give you a message, it displays it in text, and also draws its own little icon (a tire, a shock absorber, an oil can, whatever) in the middle of the text message.
There are a few 'conventional' icons imbedded in the speedometer and tachometer of the Phaeton, for example, high beams, ABS, brake, those type of things, but most of the icons displayed are custom-drawn on the TFT display as needed.
Michael


----------



## Zymol1 (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Service Now amber (PanEuropean)*

It is an error on the part of the service tech. I am a tech at a vw dealer in Tampa and the service now indicator is to be reset at the service visit. It resets both the time and distance timers at the same time. Needs a VAS 5051/5052 scan tool to be done.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service Now amber (Zymol1)*

Hi Brian!
Welcome to our forum! It's great to have you on board. Thanks for confirming the information about resetting the service interval reminder.
If you ever have any questions we (as owners) might be able help you out with, please don't hesitate to ask. Many of us have done quite a bit of disassembly. We can also put you in touch with the really excellent Phaeton techs at the dealership where we bought our Phaetons.
Michael


----------



## Zymol1 (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Service Now amber (PanEuropean)*

Actually, I am a Touareg/Phaeton specialist at the dealer I work for. I must commend you all on a phenominal purchase. The Phaeton is an excellent vehicle and I hopefully will be able to purchase one in the future.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Service Now amber (PanEuropean)*

Yeah, I have a Touareg with Air Suspension and NAV, so it has the TFT screen as well. I've been trying to recode the Touareg instrument cluster to give me a service interval reminder, but to no avail. I also believe that the NA spec T's are missing the physical component to do it. Do any of you have a picture of the reminder message and icon?


----------



## martingie (Jan 11, 2005)

*Service now*

Two days ago a message saying service now appeard in my info center
and scared me. I caled the dealer and they did not know how series that is, and said I should bring the car in. This morning my car was picked up at my work,and I already have it back. The Technician found out that this message is only a reminder for the upcoming first service. My car has know 3600 miles and he said he deleted it but it will reapeare after some miles. I thought it had something to do that my car is latley ideling rough, but no fault code was found for that. I think the choise of words "service now" are a little strong for just a reminder. Has anybody received this message too ? Or has ideling problems ?


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes. Mine needed both oxygen sensors replaced. Luckily, there was a company rep at the dealer who really knew what he was doing. I was treated well by the dealer (Surburban VW in Troy, Mi) after being told I had to wait a week to get into Bill Cook VW. The rep said it was running too lean and could have caused serious problems if not attended to immediately. Bill Cook said to wait a week and see what happens. This happened at about the same milege as yours.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service now (martingie)*

Martin:
The "Service Now" message is nothing more than a reminder that the car needs an oil change. Phaetons sold in North America will prompt the owner to take the car in for an oil change at *fixed* intervals, either after so many miles have been driven, or after one year has elapsed since the last oil change, whichever comes up first.
If the message was more serious, it would include the word 'workshop' in the message, or, an old-fashioned 'idiot light' in the speedometer or tachometer would illuminate, showing the message 'MIL' (Malfunction Indicator Light).
It is possible that your Phaeton was built one year ago, or had its last oil change one year ago. Have a look at this thread, it will help you determine what the situation is. In any case, don't worry about it, it is an oil change reminder, nothing more.
Phaeton VIN Numbers by month and year of production (will allow you to determine when your Phaeton was built, to find out if this is a 'first birthday' message).
Michael



_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:15 AM 8-28-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service now (PanEuropean)*

Martin:
It is also possible that the last technician who worked on your Phaeton forgot to reset the service interval reminder back to zero again when he or she did the oil change. If this is the case, read this thread - or, have your technician read this thread: 'Service Now' message - how to reset it (In case the dealership forgets to do it when the oil is changed)
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service now (martingie)*

Here are some examples of what a *serious* fault message looks like. By 'serious', I mean a fault that could affect safety of the vehicle. Notice that they are displayed in red, not orange. Orange messages are caution or advisory messages.
There is a complete list of all the possible visual messages that the Phaeton can give you on this thread: Phaeton accessibility features for drivers with physical impairments.
Michael
*Serious Fault Messages on Instrument Cluster*
_I invoked these with a diagnostic tool, I don't have a sick Phaeton..._


----------



## martingie (Jan 11, 2005)

You where right Michael, the car is 1 Year old in March ,and the oil needs to be changed , but the Dealer said we can wait til 5000 miles inspection. Now 3700 miles. I don't know the Oil looks good to me ,at least on my dipstick ?
My other issue with rough ideling, when the oxygen sensors needet to be replaced, was there a fault report ? because my car does not show any. But it realy sounds like running to lean


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (martingie)*

Hi Martin:
I kind of doubt that a few months extra will make much of a difference so far as the oil change is concerned. If you stretch the interval out to 14 months, no big deal. However, why bother stretching it out? My guess is that you are not going to put high miles on the car each year (it's not as if you can go for a 500 mile drive, unless you want to circle the island half a dozen times), so, you might as well take it in at your earliest convenience and get the oil changed, then you can expect that the next oil change will be due in 10,000 miles or 1 year, whatever comes first. The car will track it for you, and give you another 'service now' message when it is next due.
Respecting the rough idle and oxygen sensor - I gotta admit, I don't know much about engines and stuff. The only time I ever lift the hood on my Phaeton is when I have to add windshield washer fluid. My philosophy is _'if it has oil or grease on it, in it, or near it, leave it alone'_. I'm strictly a trim, electrical, and electronics specialist. If there are any problems with the O² sensor in your Phaeton, the car will record a fault code, and your technician will see this when he or she retrieves the fault codes at the same time the oil is changed.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Service NOW!*

I bought my 2004 Phaeton untitled demo in May with 10,800 miles on it. The salesman said it had been given it's 10k service - twice (once by mistake) - and it was "ready to go!" The service section of my handbook was not stamped because "everything is in the computer these days..."
At 12,000 miles "Service Now" came on in the central instrument display screen (between the speedometer and tachometer).
I called my dealer Service Department. They said the oil was changed at 3,700 miles so the car would be due in at 13,700 for another. They also said they had no record of any service performed after 3,700 miles, nothing at or near 10,000 miles!
When should I take it in for routine maintenance and what should the service really include? 
tire rotation
oil/filters
check for codes/diagnose/fix
fix rattle in the dash
replace broken seat belt part
check auxiliary (left) battery charge level



_Modified by Paldi at 10:12 AM 7-5-2005_


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_I bought my 2004 Phaeton untitled demo in May with 10,800 miles on it. The salesman said it had been given it's 10k service - twice (once by mistake) - and it was "ready to go!" The service section of my handbook was not stamped because "everything is in the computer these days..."
At 12,000 miles "Service Now" came on in the central instrument display screen (between the speedometer and tachometer).
I called my dealer Service Department. They said the oil was changed at 3,700 miles so the car would be due in at 13,700 for another, but I could wait until the 15,000 mile service interval. They also said they had no record of any service performed after 3,700 miles, nothing at or near 10,000 miles!
So, I am of course, confused again. When should I take her in for routine maintenance and what should the service include.
I figure a lot of owners here are at or around 10k miles.

Hi Fred,
Didn't you get a service book with the car? Yes, the dealerships and factory keep computerized records but they are still required to stamp the books when the factroy recommended services are completed. How else will you or others know if the service is performed if the book is not stamped.
My car happens to be in service but as I recall the services are as follows:
1st service should have been at 5K
2nd service should be 10K (there is no factory scheduled service at 15K)
3rd service and beyond is every 10K thereafter, ie. 20K, 30K, etc.
I have had my oil changed at 15K and will proceed to have it changed in between the 10K services.
Do you have anything in writing from the salesmen or dealership that sold the car to you indicating that the car had the 10K service done?
I would want to speak to the Sales Mgr or the General Mgr and have them perform the 10K if they told you that the 10K had already been performed, (twice no less).
Personally, I would have the service done now since it would be closer to the scheduled 10K service.
In regards to the other items on your list the repairs should be warranty items unless somehow you caused the damage.
Tire rotation is scheduled at the 10K service and I believe every 10K thereafter. I like to have my tires rotated every 5K (my perference).
The batteries are supposed to be checked at each scheduled service as is a code pull and general overview of all systems.


_Modified by rmg2 at 7:59 PM 7-2-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (Paldi)*

For one thing, their is no 15000 mile service. Sounds like someone is pulling your chain about when the last service was done. To be on the safe side, I would make them do a 10K service again(3rd time?) and start over from scratch. This would then keep you up to date until the 20K service. You should be getting a great deal done on a 10K service including getting the tires rotated. I didn't realize they don't stamp a book in your glove box. We don't have that? Strange if not!!
If it's in the car's computer records, then someone should simply check that to see when it was done. But if in doubt, I would get it done again.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (dcowan699)*

Hi David,
Last time it was in, to have the dash vent fixed, my salesman said he would have my book stamped to reflect the 10k service.
When I picked it up service was closed and the book wasn't stamped. Then a couple weeks go by and the "Service in 1900 Miles" shows. 
Now, with 12,500 miles it is saying "Service Now". In other words the service warning went from 1,900 to NOW in about 700 miles.



_Modified by Paldi at 10:16 AM 7-5-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (dcowan699)*

I agree with dcowan699. If they didn't stamp the book, its their problem. . .when selling a car the information in your Service Book IS important. This kind of crap from a dealer, I don't put up with; period. Although they change the oil at 5M miles, the car's computer only counts the first 10M. So, after the 5M change you don't have to reset the puter. . . . at 10K miles your car will tell you its time. . .after this change the puter will have to be reset to worn you at 20K.
So, tell them to do the 10K and reset the puter and the mark the BOOK. 
The fact your notice is coming up at 12K miles is weird from what I have been told as stated above. E.G. let's assume they did a change at 2K miles. . . the notice wouldn't pop up at 12 K just because it had been 10K since the last change. So I would guess if change was done at 10K, not only did they forget to mark the book, they forgot to reset the puter. All of this is confusing with many variables so I would let them start over and do it all right. If they give you any hassle, play like you can't hear them because the "exhaust" is so loud you are going deaf! 
_(reply links deleted - Michael)_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 7:35 PM 7-2-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (dcowan699)*

I agree with dcowan699. If they didn't stamp the book, its their problem. . .when selling a car the information in your Service Book IS important. This kind of crap from a dealer, I don't put up with; period. Although they change the oil at 5M miles, the car's computer only counts the first 10M. So, after the 5M change you don't have to reset the puter. . . . at 10K miles your car will tell you its time. . .after this change the puter will have to be reset to worn you at 20K.
So, tell them to do the 10K and reset the puter and the mark the BOOK. 
The fact your notice is coming up at 12K miles is weird from what I have been told as stated above. E.G. let's assume they did a change at 2K miles. . . the notice wouldn't pop up at 12 K just because it had been 10K since the last change. So I would guess if change was done at 10K, not only did they forget to mark the book, they forgot to reset the puter. All of this is confusing with many variables so I would let them start over and do it all right. If they give you any hassle, play like you can't hear them because the "exhaust" is so loud you are going deaf!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (Paldi)*

As far as what is done at each service interval, Chris posted that some time ago. He may do that again (or maybe it's in the table of contents). If it's not in the TOContents, maybe it should be added. Also Michael has told us many times that not only is the "check engine" warning an issue of mileage, but also a time- dependent factor. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1749989 So much time after the last reset of the computer on the car will also trigger a Check Engine light activation. I just can't remember all the details so I inserted that hyperlink above to direct you to another thread Michael added to the Table of Contents about this issue. But it does sound like your service tech forgot to reset it at some time or another. When you can Fred, I would get a VAGCOM so that you can reset this yourself and do all the other goodies you and I have talked about









_Modified by dcowan699 at 3:52 PM 7-2-2005_


_Modified by dcowan699 at 3:55 PM 7-2-2005_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Service Now Message Question (mkla2000)*

Service intervals for PHAETON is 5k, then 10-20, etc.
Turbo engine 1.8T is every 5K.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (PanEuropean)*

The Phaeton goes to the new dealer for service Tuesday. We'll see how it goes. Wish they offered a loaner car - but they do have a mornings only shuttle service - which might be upgraded to mornings and late afternoons in a week or so.

_Modified by Paldi at 8:22 PM 7-2-2005_


_Modified by Paldi at 10:18 AM 7-5-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service NOW! (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_The Phaeton goes to the new dealer and service department Tuesday... Wish they offered a loaner car - but they do have a mornings only shuttle service...

I'm a little surprised that they don't offer any kind of loaner car - I thought most VW dealers provided one, regardless of the type of VW you bring in for service.
What service are you having done?
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I'm a little surprised that they don't offer any kind of loaner car - I thought most VW dealers provided one, regardless of the type of VW you bring in for service.
What service are you having done?
Michael

I was told this dealership does not offer loaner cars. Seems strange to me too.
My service is the 10,000 oil change and maintenance. I expect oil, filter, tire rotation, check for codes because of my A/C and CEL last week, battery performance test perhaps. Also want a few parts replaced and there's a rattle at idle RPM in the upper left side of the dash. Reset the Service Now message of course.



_Modified by Paldi at 5:14 PM 7-10-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service NOW! (Paldi)*

You said you are taking it to a new dealership - which one are you using now?
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (PanEuropean)*

I'm driving a white Touareg V6 loaner car today! Touareg is the service loaner for Phaeton owners. That's pretty nice - I really didn't like the idea of a shuttle service. Dealer is Fred Beans.
I'll do a write up on the experience in the "Recommended Dealers" thread in a couple of days. They did a nice job. Michael cleared my fault codes for me. Don't know why the dealer left them there.



_Modified by Paldi at 5:12 PM 7-10-2005_


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Service NOW! (Paldi)*

Well, Fred, we can have a race to see who gets their car back first. Since mine is more involved, I 'spec you'll win. My Toureg loaner is also white with a (bummer) V6.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (Jack Orr)*

Well, I got it back! I'm happy to report I discovered the source of the rattle in the dash - actually it was coming from under the hood.








The "loop" of black hose on the right was tapping on the rectangular piece of metal that holds on the left side engine bay cover on the W12s. Just buzzing away... I fixed it with a piece of electrical tape to keep it clear of the sharp edge. Is this a fuel line? Better check yours! V8 issue only.



_Modified by Paldi at 8:53 PM 7-10-2005_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Service NOW! (dcowan699)*

My dealer has been doing service on my Phaeton every 5K.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Service NOW! (dzier)*

I have consolidated a number of threads that deal with the same topic. Three different threads were combined together into this one, which is why the same question appears to come up three times in a row.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

